# Another Issue Has Popped Up: Non-Anamorphic DVDs on the Panny '10A...



## ShnuggMac (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is something ELSE I noted regarding the behavior of the Panasonic '10A Blu-ray player....

Why is it that certain NON ANAMORPHIC DVDs in my collection are automatically detected by this machine, and stretched -- automatically -- to fill the screen better, while some are ignored?

In other words, when I load ARMAGEDDON, which has no 16X9 enhancement, the player automatically stretches the film's image so the 2.35:1 picture looks CORRECT on my screen, with the small letterboxing on top and bottom -- it automatically does this without me needing to zoom or stretch or anything, as I used to have to. Now, I loaded MENACE II SOCIETY, which is also non anamorphic, and the player won't auto-adjust the image for the non-anamorphic picture; it just sits in its small frame on the screen, and I need to go into the TV's wide modes and play with the zoom, stretch, etc, which end up looking HOORENDOUS.

Why is this happening, and does anyone else with this model experience this? Is it normal for this player to auto adjust some non anamorphic discs and ignore other ones?


----------

